# Enough Lighting for a 29 Gallon planted tank?



## kris_41 (Aug 3, 2011)

Right now I have one Floramax T8 17watt bulb over a 29 gallon planted tank. I feel like this will not be enough light for the plants to thrive. I know about the 2watts/gallon rule but I'm still a little confused about how to achieve that in bigger tanks. Should I get a double bulb hood for it or do yall think it will be ok?

Note:
Substrate- around 2.5 inches of Floramax 
Regular dose of plant food once a week, with smaller doses throughout the week.
Remove decaying leaves quickly.
Add CO2 when needed. 

Thanks!!


----------



## kris_41 (Aug 3, 2011)

http://www.fishtanksdirect.com/3065wattaqualightfreshwaterbycoralife.aspx
I was looking at this for my tank. What do yall think? Is it a good brand and will it work for my tank?

I was also looking at a this one:
http://www.fishtanksdirect.com/30inchaqualighthighoutputt5aquariumlightingfixture2x31w-1-2.aspx
But it might be a little too much for my tank.


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

I would choose the coralife t5 fixture. Compact fluorescent bulbs for the other one will be hard to find locally. I'm sure you could order them online but with t5 you can just swing down to the lfs and get bulbs for $20


----------



## kris_41 (Aug 3, 2011)

I think we will go with that one then.  Thanks for the advice!!!!


----------

